# Valve cover bolt size



## timlemmy88 (10 mo ago)

Searched the forum for this, but the only answer I saw was for the 1.8L, not the 1.4L in my 2012 Eco.

Bolt 15 (last in the torque sequence) stripped when I was installing the new cover, maybe my fault, but I’m gonna blame the guy I got the car from because he swapped the valve cover gasket and still had a leak from that side.

I want to put a helicoil in that bolt hole, but need the size so I can buy the right kit. It still threads in and out, but continues to spin if torque is applied to it once it’s flush with the valve cover. My Haynes manual has torque specs, but not bolt sizes that I can find, so any help would be appreciated 

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

E10


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

**** I stripped 2 bolts on the cam cover....


I replaced it a few months back.. heard a vacuum leak near the throttle body area and noticed a lot of the bolts loosened to 62 inch lbs.. the far left middle one and top left corner over the timing chain both stripped when I re-torqued. The other 13 bolts were fine and it solved the air noise...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## timlemmy88 (10 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> E10


The head size is E10, but what about the thread pitch?


----------



## timlemmy88 (10 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> **** I stripped 2 bolts on the cam cover....
> 
> 
> I replaced it a few months back.. heard a vacuum leak near the throttle body area and noticed a lot of the bolts loosened to 62 inch lbs.. the far left middle one and top left corner over the timing chain both stripped when I re-torqued. The other 13 bolts were fine and it solved the air noise...
> ...


Thank you. Had to read a ways in, bur M6/1 is what they used.


----------



## harrietzaspel (4 mo ago)

I needed to make a bolt to fix the valve cover, but I did not know how to size it. It turns out you can check the parts catalog www.scrooz.com.au; there are two articles of valve cover bolts, OPEL 06 07 168 and OPEL 20 01 229; the size is not specified anywhere; you can unscrew one of the 15 bolts and measure its size. According to unverified data, the bolt size is M6X45mm (GM 55583258).


----------

